#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > RIGGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  staalkabel vervangen VMB lift

## Podium Verhuur

Ik wil voor een vmb tl54 de kabel vervangen.

Nu staat er nergens in de handleiding hoe ik onderdeel 5415 & 5416 moet verwijderen.
Dit is een as met daarop een katrol welke zich bevindt in de basis mast van de lift. Deze moet verwijderd worden om bij het begin/eind van de kabel te kunnen.

Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee? Normaal zou ik gewoon fairlight bellen, maar die zijn al weg.

edit: ik vergeet erbij te vermelden dat het m het oude model gaat, bij het nieuwe mdel is het een stuk makkelijker gemaakt.

----------


## frederic

Staalkabel vervangen van een VMB lift? Niet zelf doen. Net zoals brandwerende molton heb je best een veiligheidscertificaat van VMB.

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Laten we daar alstjeblieft niet de zoveelste discussie over beginnen. Wij hebben denk ik al meer dan 50 kabels bij diverse statieven vervangen. (helaas nog niet deze verouderde versie van de TL54.)

Het is echt geen wereld science, bovendien worden alle statieven na reparatie gekeurd, door een extrene partij.

Er worden trouwens door VMB geen veiligheidscertificaten uitgegeven, wellicht als je hem naar Italie stuurt.

Een normaal keuringsrapport is voldoende. Gaat immers niet op dat papiertje, maar om de keuring. Deze moet goed uitgevoerd worden.

----------

